# C N C Router Compared to a Compu-Carve



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have an older probably first units made (Compu Carve) Seas Model I believe. . I would like to ask, has anyone used the same unit and if so how does it compare to a CNC Router? Will they do the same type of routing? I can put this unit into first class shape for a bout Four to Five Hundred Dollars. I have been told, to this I will have to replace the Head on the router. This is significantly less than a purchase of a CNC Machine as far I know. Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks Ahead of time.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, All CompuCarve machines are first generation CarveWrights. (I have one) Properly set up they do a lot for a small price. If you want to create projects with a lot of detail you are better off spending your money on a new CNC machine. Either way the learning curve is not for everyone.

I had no issue taking my CompuCarve apart to clean and lube it. The lack of dust collection added to the fact that you void any warranty and ruin the resale value if you install one is a big minus for me. If you have the time and patience to learn one of the CNC programs then perhaps a new machine is a better choice.

New Wave featured their newest machine at the big AWFS event in Las Vegas last week. You might want to check it out?

Our late friend and Forum Contributor BJ (BobJ3) did these for me on his CarveWright. Sadly the walnut split.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I wanted one of those Comp-U-Carve machines so bad! I tried to buy one just as Sears was discontinuing them, so I didn't get one.

I did buy a Samson 510 CNC plasma table and the software upgrade to do 3D carving. Even though it is officially a "plasma" table, I use it as a router table with great success. It has limited router capabilities for now, but things will change soon. The company (PlasmaCam) has been dragged, kicking and screaming, into the *router* arena.

Here is a 10"x13" carving of Donna Douglas who played 'Ellie Mae Clamped' on The Beverly Hillbillies, and some other projects.



Half Tone of Sandra Bullock



Half Tone of Cameron Diaz



Maple shelf


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

_*Thanks*_ to both Mike and Joe. I think this makes up my mind. It looks like I have a large Paper weight for now anyway. I, have been looking at the Piranha Machine. I, as a hobbyist cannot really justify more than about $2000. With that said. I will go and look at the New Wave as suggested. I appreciate the information and I will continue to look. One reason I was looking at the Piranha, is I already have the Bosh Colt router, which is supposed to be the easiest motor to add to the CNC. I know it is pretty small, but it is within my budget.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops! Next Wave is who I meant and the new Piranha FX is pretty slick.

Next Wave Automation


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Look at the X-Carve KITS!


----------



## mikemikemi (Feb 6, 2011)

*CNC Compared to Compucarve*



Mike said:


> Frank, All CompuCarve machines are first generation CarveWrights. (I have one) Properly set up they do a lot for a small price. If you want to create projects with a lot of detail you are better off spending your money on a new CNC machine. Either way the learning curve is not for everyone.
> 
> I had no issue taking my CompuCarve apart to clean and lube it. The lack of dust collection added to the fact that you void any warranty and ruin the resale value if you install one is a big minus for me. If you have the time and patience to learn one of the CNC programs then perhaps a new machine is a better choice.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you read that adding dust collection to one of the units voids and warranty. LHR, who owns Carvewright, recommends a dust collection system. It helps with the cleanup and downtime caused by any wood carving machine. I started out with a CompuCarve about 8 years ago and have progressed to owning 2 of the B series machines and wish I could afford to purchase 2 of the CX models.
I could not have one of the larger CNC machines set up in my shop because of the size of the foot print, but if done correctly, one can carve pieces and assemble them into one large piece. 

Tagwatts1, maybe before you totally make up your mind, visit Carvewright.com and also their forum and see some of the things that have been produced with the Carvewrights. Just saying.

Mike


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I have an older probably first units made (Compu Carve) Seas Model I believe. . I would like to ask, has anyone used the same unit and if so how does it compare to a CNC Router? Will they do the same type of routing? I can put this unit into first class shape for a bout Four to Five Hundred Dollars. I have been told, to this I will have to replace the Head on the router. This is significantly less than a purchase of a CNC Machine as far I know. Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks Ahead of time.


Frank,

If your machine ID starts with an A your are fairly close on the $400 estimate to get it upgraded for making it workable. This would include the new spindle (carving head) , Z motor package upgrade, rubber traction belts and a dust collection attachment. All of these are easily done yourself, no need to send it to Houston. 

Mike is mistaken on his comments about CarveWright not supporting dust collection. Matter of fact I am a 3rd party vendor with CarveWright and I make and sell my dust collection attachment, the DC-INSERT, through CarveWright. Next to the spindle upgrade I would consider this to be the next must have to keep your system in good working order. More time carving and less time cleaning. 

For a small investment you can have a good working system and you will change your mind about it being a paper weight.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, one of the projects was adapting the front cover for dust collection and had a disclaimer that it would void the warranty.

Lynn at CarveWright is a forum member.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Floyd, I would like to see your dust collection attachment. Will you please post some photos?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike said:


> Mike, one of the projects was adapting the front cover for dust collection and had a disclaimer that it would void the warranty.
> 
> Lynn at CarveWright is a forum member.


Mike, I beg to differ with you on this. I have the RingNeckBlues dust collection system on my machine and it in no way voided the warranty. I have sent my machine back to Carvewright for some work and there was no problem as to voided warranty due to the dust collector modification. In fact Carvewright recommends a dust collector for the machine as it improves the function of the machine as well as lessening the chance of excessive dust damage to it.
Here are a few pics of my Carvewright...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I try very hard not to make inaccurate statements. In July 2009 I helped LHS find the permission problem with Windows 7 so I could use my CompuCarve. Was the above mentioned dust collection available then? I think this may be a time frame situation?


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike said:


> Floyd, I would like to see your dust collection attachment. Will you please post some photos?


Mike,

George just posted some pictures of my attachment for the machine and you can also view it on my web site ringneckblues.net and on the CarveWright site under 3rd party vendors. 

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I talked to Floyd and as I suspected this was a time frame situation. My comments were from the time before Floyd built his dust collection accessory. Nice to see progress in this area.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike,

Thanks for the phone call and the great conversation.

When I first introduced my dust collection attachment for the CarveWright users there was some issues about the warranty. The main point was that if a customer sent their machine into them for any repairs they would install a new cover on the machine. The warranty was only for the cover and not the full machine. After a few go arounds with some customers, LHR staff and myself it was resolved that the customer would not have to purchase a new cover.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Compu Carve*

,I want to thank all of those who have so graciously taken time to help me with information about the Compu Carve router. I guess to spend the money for the upgrade may well be worth a shot. Again, a big thanks to all who were willing to comment and help.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

ANY machine like that can make you money at the craft fairs, so it is worth keeping it in good, working condition and PRACTICING with it.

One thing to remember: People will pay for a good craft made out of PVC board or dense foam too. It doesn't have to be mahogany. Lighter materials = faster production time. You don't need to make something that is created from the most expensive piece of hardwood. you just need to make something a person will want to BUY.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> ,I want to thank all of those who have so graciously taken time to help me with information about the Compu Carve router. I guess to spend the money for the upgrade may well be worth a shot. Again, a big thanks to all who were willing to comment and help.


Let us know if we can help in any way. You can get my contact info from my web site if you would like to talk one on one.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*CNC & Compucarve*

I have yet to take it out of the box. I have read the manual. It mentions a type of cable that should be oiled prior to using it. What oil should I use for this. Would this need to be a non-detergent oil? Does this unit require a seperate router to create patterns?

Where this unit has never been used, are there any special tasks that need to be done prior to use besides the oiling?

I want to thank all those who have taken time to write and post information. 

Thanks 
Tagwatts1


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I have yet to take it out of the box. I have read the manual. It mentions a type of cable that should be oiled prior to using it. What oil should I use for this. Would this need to be a non-detergent oil? Does this unit require a seperate router to create patterns?
> 
> Where this unit has never been used, are there any special tasks that need to be done prior to use besides the oiling?
> 
> ...


You are probably talking about the flex shaft for the lube. Yes it should be lubed since the machine has been setting for quite a while. CarveWright specifies their own lube, it is a liquid and contains a molly base for better lubrication. 
CarveWright :: Service & Parts :: Maintenance Products :: Flexible Shaft Penetrating Lubricant (Ground S&H ONLY)

I use an automotive pre assembly lube called CraneCam Lube with molly. It is more of a paste. The advantage is see with this lube is that you can apply it and start up carving. With the CW lube you have to let the flex shaft sit for a few hours to let the lube soak in. If you have a local auto shop the does engine rebuilds you might be able to get it through them.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/CRN-99002-1/

It might be a good idea if you spend some time reviewing the support section on the CW site CarveWright Support

Lots of helpful information to get you started...


----------

